

SGI bought by rackable for $25M - jacquesm
http://uk.reuters.com/article/rbssTechMediaTelecomNews/idUKBNG3907820090401

======
wmf
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=542017>

~~~
jacquesm
ah cool, thank you!

